# First Two Words v. Nine Rings



## New

ecumenical herd


----------



## sigmond

Happy Birthday


----------



## zephyrhigh

Butt naked


----------



## sigmond

Not surprised


----------



## zephyrhigh

Predictable outcomes


----------



## CosmicG

Doom Loop.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Aufhebung Doom.


----------



## sigmond

Angela Merkel


----------



## CosmicG

Steve Urkel.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Augusto Pinochet
Chicago Boys


----------



## CosmicG

Desired Destruction.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Animalistic behavior


----------



## CosmicG

Instinctual Defect.


----------



## Smoky

Developmental Character


----------



## CosmicG

Plot Twist.


----------



## Smoky

Plot thickens


----------



## zephyrhigh

Graveyard floods


----------



## CosmicG

Dead Bodies.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Living Souls.


----------



## CosmicG

Astro Lounge.


----------



## sigmond

Afro Sponge


----------



## zephyrhigh

Soaking dimensions


----------



## sigmond

Geometrical innuendo


----------



## JahSEEuS

Fractaled fucking


----------



## CosmicG

Laser Beam.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Cat toys


----------



## JahSEEuS

Dildo Joys


----------



## zephyrhigh

(Dildos are the) Better man....


----------



## CosmicG

Twisted Luck.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Horse Shoe


----------



## zephyrhigh

Metal plates


----------



## sigmond

Rasta cornhusker.


----------



## CosmicG

Amish Comedian.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Bill _Hicks_


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hillbilly confrontation


----------



## JahSEEuS

Methy Faces


----------



## zephyrhigh

Fucked expectations


----------



## JahSEEuS

Beautiful Transexual


----------



## sigmond

Incongruous anomaly


----------



## zzz101

shit storm


----------



## zzz101

uncertainty ahead


----------



## CosmicG

Clouded Perception.


----------



## sigmond

Reality distortion


----------



## zephyrhigh

Acid trip


----------



## sigmond

Google Inceptionism


----------



## JahSEEuS

Intelligent Artifice


----------



## herbavore

ancient artifact


----------



## sigmond

magnetoelectric nanoparticles


----------



## JahSEEuS

Biological Singularity


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hazardous wasteland


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hairy Abyss *


----------



## CosmicG

Tangled Layers.


----------



## sigmond

Convoluted spacetime


----------



## CosmicG

Universal Nothingness.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Given, Taken.


----------



## CosmicG

Consume Deplete.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Property Rights.


----------



## CosmicG

Soul Reduction.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Reductionist Trance.


----------



## CosmicG

Voodoo Child.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hendrix baby


----------



## CosmicG

Woodland Adventures.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Learning Life


----------



## CosmicG

Subjective Experience.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Training defaults


----------



## Erikmen

Never ending


----------



## JahSEEuS

Story time


----------



## CosmicG

Living Hell.


----------



## Erikmen

Devil´s cave.


----------



## CosmicG

Cold Cell.


----------



## Erikmen

Worst nightmare.


----------



## CosmicG

Harsh Reality.


----------



## Erikmen

Drug addiction.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Recovery Time


----------



## Erikmen

Strongly suggested.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Let go


----------



## CosmicG

Be Gone.


----------



## JahSEEuS

let god


----------



## CosmicG

Universal Consciousness.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Open Up


----------



## CosmicG

Egg Shell.


----------



## Erikmen

New life.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Tough opportunity


----------



## Erikmen

True, possible!


----------



## CosmicG

Business Man.


----------



## Erikmen

Stressful Life.


----------



## CosmicG

Infected Offspring.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Crystal Children


----------



## JahSEEuS

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Egg Shell.




*NSFW*: 



http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html  I really love this story.  Your words reminded me of it.


----------



## Erikmen

Blissful kids.


----------



## zephyrhigh

All knowing


----------



## CosmicG

Knowing Nothing.


----------



## Erikmen

Happiness, everything.


----------



## JahSEEuS

love is


----------



## CfZrx

this thread


----------



## CosmicG

Spiral Down.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Emotional rollercoaster


----------



## CosmicG

Absurd Chaos.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Life's equal


----------



## JahSEEuS

Death's Game


----------



## zephyrhigh

It ends


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult choices.


----------



## herbavore

Unfolding path.


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga meditation (?)

Meaningful life.


----------



## CosmicG

Crumbling Fortress.


----------



## Erikmen

The flying fortress.


----------



## CosmicG

Bullet Proof.


----------



## Erikmen

Solid, secure.
Silence, fear.


----------



## CosmicG

Give up.


----------



## Erikmen

Me too.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Not me.


----------



## CosmicG

Heavy Thoughts.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Unload Fanny


----------



## Erikmen

Fanny who?


----------



## zephyrhigh

Aunt fanny


----------



## CosmicG

Shit Storm.


----------



## Amikins

Star Dust


----------



## Amikins

Endless Supernovas


----------



## JahSEEuS

Black Hole


----------



## JahSEEuS

Erikmen said:


> Fanny who?



The Band


----------



## Erikmen

That´s cool.


----------



## CosmicG

Dog God.


----------



## Erikmen

Harsh life.


----------



## Erikmen

All dead
All gone
Too bad


----------



## CosmicG

Vacant Void.


----------



## herbavore

vacation motel


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling bad.


----------



## CosmicG

Consuming Thoughts.


----------



## Erikmen

Constant Overreaction.


----------



## CosmicG

Waste Caste.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sorry to interrupt things, but can someone tell me how this game works?


----------



## JahSEEuS

Very simple


----------



## JahSEEuS

one rule


----------



## zephyrhigh

Thou shall....


----------



## CosmicG

Final Fantasy.


----------



## Erikmen

Best moments.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Living small


----------



## Erikmen

Greater wishes.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Shining Light


----------



## Erikmen

Brighter days.


----------



## CosmicG

Dark Nights.


----------



## Erikmen

Worst Nightmares.


----------



## CosmicG

Disturbing Visions.


----------



## Erikmen

Reality check.


----------



## New

very itchy


----------



## Erikmen

Anti allergic.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Hypodermic needle


----------



## CosmicG

Punctured Flesh.


----------



## Bardeaux

Battle Scar.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Unhealed sensitives


----------



## JahSEEuS

damaged goods


----------



## Erikmen

New order


----------



## JahSEEuS

Green Eyes


----------



## CosmicG

Sexy Retina.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Blue Eyes


----------



## JahSEEuS

Grey Eyes


----------



## JahSEEuS

You've got


----------



## Erikmen

Light blue


----------



## CosmicG

Eye Balls.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Ball Saxaphone


----------



## Erikmen

Ball Night


----------



## zephyrhigh

Fancy things


----------



## LearntYoung

Glitter Glamour


----------



## CosmicG

Fame Fortune.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Fool's Gold


----------



## CosmicG

Buried Treasure.


----------



## Erikmen

Fun Searching


----------



## JahSEEuS

Finding "stuff"


----------



## Erikmen

Garage Sale.


----------



## littlenell

baby jesus


----------



## CosmicG

No Thanks.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Haile Selassi


----------



## zephyrhigh

Exactly that.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Easy post.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Itchy nuts.


----------



## infectedmushroom

That's three.


----------



## Erikmen

Threesome Requirement.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Relationship deals


----------



## JahSEEuS

polyamorous confusion


----------



## Waffle Sock

Multiple lovers


----------



## JahSEEuS

Easy Diseasey


----------



## Waffle Sock

Cover Girl


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gia Carangi


----------



## Waffle Sock

Porn actress


----------



## JahSEEuS

Heroin Sheikh


----------



## Erikmen

Sknny models


----------



## Waffle Sock

Cocaine afterparty


----------



## CosmicG

Shitty Comedown.


----------



## JahSEEuS

moar benzos!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Less stress


----------



## CosmicG

Hellacious Withdraw.


----------



## Erikmen

Powerful feelings.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Love understanding


----------



## infectedmushroom

Betrayal regret.


----------



## JahSEEuS

let go


----------



## Erikmen

Go on.


----------



## Erikmen

I like your location JahSEEuS! 

Fun posts.


----------



## CosmicG

Mutilated Corpse.


----------



## Erikmen

Horrible death.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Chaotic Imagination


----------



## CosmicG

Unintended Manifestation.


----------



## Erikmen

Utopian ideals.


----------



## CosmicG

Dystopia Now.


----------



## knockout

Joyful existence.


----------



## CosmicG

Hopeful Thoughts.


----------



## knockout

Young years.


----------



## CosmicG

Glory Days,


----------



## knockout

Unforgettable memories.


----------



## CosmicG

Limitless Nostalgia.


----------



## Erikmen

Good times


----------



## sigmond

been fun


----------



## JahSEEuS

graceful aging


----------



## sigmond

mundane activities


----------



## Erikmen

Wild things.


----------



## sigmond

prendre soin


----------



## Erikmen

Trying harder.


----------



## CosmicG

Give up.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Do IT


----------



## CosmicG

Disguised Blessing.


----------



## Erikmen

Keep walking.


----------



## CosmicG

Spiritual Declination.


----------



## Erikmen

Depressed Soul.


----------



## CosmicG

Soulless Existence.


----------



## Erikmen

Lonely Life.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Rave on!


----------



## Erikmen

Speak wildly.


----------



## sigmond

hubris >< nemesis


----------



## Waffle Sock

Gods ichor


----------



## sigmond

waffle sock


----------



## MrCookiE

Packing calories


----------



## sigmond

fried dough


----------



## MrCookiE

Homer Simpson


----------



## Waffle Sock

Avenue drugs


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Dish soap.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Sediment rocks


----------



## sigmond

mandrake root


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Deadly Nightshade


----------



## Waffle Sock

Plant life


----------



## MrCookiE

Photosynthesis happening


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Knock Knock


----------



## Waffle Sock

Shotgun blast


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Waffle Sock

Sad man


----------



## herbavore

Happy Cat


----------



## MrCookiE

Fur Ball


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Grand Slam


----------



## Erikmen

Better rankings


----------



## Waffle Sock

Low mileage


----------



## Captain.Heroin

living sober


----------



## Erikmen

Every day


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

A celebration


----------



## Erikmen

The best


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

A1 Everything


----------



## Erikmen

Top quality


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Big money


----------



## Erikmen

Wall Street


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Stocks bonds


----------



## MrCookiE

Inventory list


----------



## CosmicG

Porky Pine.


----------



## sigmond

galactic evergreen


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Space needle


----------



## sigmond

You're alive


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I am?


----------



## sigmond

hope so


----------



## Erikmen

We are


----------



## CosmicG

All one.


----------



## Erikmen

Of course!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Yes Sir!


----------



## sigmond

quantum entanglement


----------



## Leegrow

quantum leap


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nocturnal Hooters


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Adam Sandler


----------



## Erikmen

So so ..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Def Records


----------



## MrCookiE

Silent films


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Loud music


----------



## Erikmen

Gym classes


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Run laps


----------



## Erikmen

Burn calories


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Tossed Salads


----------



## Erikmen

Always hungry


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Pac Man


----------



## Erikmen

^lol 

Fast thinking!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Manic phase


----------



## Papaverium

happy episode


----------



## Erikmen

Not today


----------



## CosmicG

Never Enough.


----------



## Erikmen

Quite right.


----------



## CosmicG

Bonded Brothers.


----------



## Erikmen

Linked In.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Reality Matrix


----------



## RDP89

Germanic Tribe


----------



## Erikmen

Tough Language


----------



## CosmicG

Faded Memoria.


----------



## Papaverium

Past Lives


----------



## Erikmen

Future reconciliation


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Carpe Diem


----------



## CosmicG

Shawshanked Artery.


----------



## Erikmen

Blood test


----------



## CosmicG

Suttle Manipulation.


----------



## Erikmen

Psychological games


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Mind fuck.


----------



## Papaverium

swear words


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Offensive vocabulary?


----------



## Erikmen

Anger management


----------



## CosmicG

Suppressed Emotion


----------



## Erikmen

Truthful thoughts.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Fearless speaking.


----------



## CosmicG

Presidential Assassination.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

History Class


----------



## Erikmen

American History


----------



## CosmicG

Beautiful Lie.


----------



## Papaverium

Painful Truth


----------



## CosmicG

Revolutionary Future.


----------



## Erikmen

Brighter ages.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Neon lights


----------



## CosmicG

Hedonistic Tendencies.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Complex words


----------



## Erikmen

Complicated World.


----------



## CosmicG

Simple Life.


----------



## Erikmen

The Best.


----------



## CosmicG

Universal Language.


----------



## Erikmen

Body Movements.


----------



## CosmicG

Unspoken Truth.


----------



## Erikmen

Be yourself.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

In secrecy.


----------



## Erikmen

Insightful mind.


----------



## CosmicG

Crystal Baller.


----------



## Erikmen

Magic future.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Disney World


----------



## Erikmen

Good Memories.


----------



## CosmicG

Nightmarish Dreamscapes.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Evily artistic


----------



## CosmicG

Demonic Inspiration.


----------



## Erikmen

Dark forces.


----------



## JackiePeyton

evil afoot


----------



## Erikmen

Hello Jackie!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Heeeeeeeere's Johnny!


----------



## Erikmen

Who's Johnny!


----------



## CosmicG

King's Dream.


----------



## Erikmen

Privacy Policy.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Government regulations


----------



## Erikmen

Must follow..


----------



## CosmicG

Question Authority.


----------



## Erikmen

Off course.


----------



## CosmicG

Misguided Direction.


----------



## Erikmen

U turn


----------



## JackiePeyton

u nutter


----------



## herbavore

peanut butter


----------



## Erikmen

last supper


----------



## JackiePeyton

Jesus saves


----------



## Erikmen

May be.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Pot pie


----------



## JackiePeyton

cream pie


----------



## CosmicG

Baked Goods.


----------



## Erikmen

Cheese cake


----------



## JackiePeyton

Purple Cow (why I don't know)


----------



## Erikmen

Chit chat


----------



## CosmicG

Flash Back.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Good trip


----------



## CosmicG

Controlled Perspective.


----------



## Erikmen

Lacking Freedom


----------



## CosmicG

Mind State.


----------



## Erikmen

Building willpower.


----------



## CosmicG

Lacks Reason.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Holiday season


----------



## CosmicG

Family Matters.


----------



## Erikmen

Bad Moment.


----------



## CosmicG

Regretful Past.


----------



## JackiePeyton

slow words


----------



## Erikmen

Positive thoughts.


----------



## CosmicG

Attraction Law.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Gun fight


----------



## Erikmen

Certain Death.


----------



## CosmicG

Favorable Fatality.


----------



## Erikmen

Sadly Interesting.


----------



## JackiePeyton

death wish


----------



## Erikmen

No regrets.


----------



## CosmicG

No return.


----------



## Erikmen

The End.


----------



## CosmicG

New Beginning.


----------



## Erikmen

New connections.


----------



## CosmicG

Less Distraction.


----------



## Erikmen

Nostalgic Sunday.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Manic Monday


----------



## Erikmen

Busy Monday!! 8(


----------



## JackiePeyton

Busy Bee


----------



## Erikmen

Red Bull


----------



## CosmicG

Flying High.


----------



## Erikmen

Dream big.


----------



## CosmicG

Ever After.


----------



## Erikmen

Beautiful Life.


----------



## CosmicG

Elevated Awareness.


----------



## Erikmen

Spiritual thoughts.


----------



## CosmicG

Another Awakening.


----------



## Erikmen

Insightful Minds.


----------



## New

Feel Terrified.


----------



## Erikmen

Anxiety sucks.


----------



## CosmicG

Vacant Sea.


----------



## Erikmen

Vacant Position.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Missionary position


----------



## Erikmen

Not always.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Good man


----------



## Erikmen

Good fathers.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Goodfellas


----------



## CosmicG

Glitch Mob.


----------



## Erikmen

Chicago's Mob.


----------



## CosmicG

Marked Man.


----------



## Erikmen

Acute Headache.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tasteful bloodbath.


----------



## RDP89

Ludicrous mediocrity


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Prolapsed cervix.


----------



## CosmicG

Unclaimed Uterus.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Resuscitated fetus


----------



## Erikmen

Very busy!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lazy motherfvcker


----------



## New

Rent Check


----------



## Papaverium

Due Soon (lol)


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Road trip


----------



## Erikmen

Popcorn & soda.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Disgusting snacks


----------



## Papaverium

fat pepole


----------



## Waffle Sock

Very unattractive


----------



## Papaverium

sad life


----------



## Waffle Sock

Suicidal thoughts


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Suicidal tendencies


----------



## Waffle Sock

Psychiatric ward


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Padded walls


----------



## Erikmen

12 hours!!
So tired..


----------



## Waffle Sock

Eternal sleep


----------



## Erikmen

Good night!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Bad day


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Better night


----------



## Erikmen

Shiny day


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dull afternoon


----------



## Erikmen

Rainy day.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Here too.


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Feeling exhausted


----------



## Erikmen

Time settles..


----------



## Waffle Sock

Paint dries


----------



## Erikmen

Being alive!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Walking dead


----------



## Erikmen

Never more.


----------



## Erikmen

Free yourself!


----------



## sigmond

mental slavery


----------



## Erikmen

Stressed mind.


----------



## sigmond

absurdist cacophony


----------



## Erikmen

Living, learning.

Staying strong.


----------



## Erikmen

Taking chances.


----------



## sigmond

Making moves


----------



## Erikmen

Be yourself


----------



## Junkiegirl23

"Vicarious Sodium"


----------



## sigmond

Felonious Odium


----------



## Erikmen

Try again


----------



## sigmond

survival instinct


----------



## RDP89

Intelligent Decay


----------



## sigmond

aphorism misapprehension


----------



## Erikmen

Formally rejected


----------



## sigmond

Forrest Gump


----------



## Erikmen

Story Teller


----------



## Papaverium

Mother Goose


----------



## Erikmen

Fairy Tales


----------



## Papaverium

Magical Creatures


----------



## Erikmen

Dreamful Images


----------



## Papaverium

Lucid Experience


----------



## Erikmen

Sunshine Day


----------



## Papaverium

Happy Life


----------



## Erikmen

Easy Smiles


----------



## Papaverium

facial expression


----------



## Erikmen

Body language


----------



## Papaverium

Visual Signal


----------



## Erikmen

Observe, proceed.


----------



## thelung

Licking Frogs


----------



## Erikmen

Psychoactive toads


----------



## sigmond

jungle trails


----------



## RDP89

Detrimental melodies


----------



## sigmond

ineluctable harmony


----------



## Erikmen

Painful days


----------



## sigmond

winter blues


----------



## Erikmen

So tired.


----------



## CosmicG

Spring Fever.


----------



## Erikmen

Sunshine days


----------



## sigmond

Brady Bunch


----------



## Erikmen

Heartful Memories


----------



## sigmond

double post


----------



## Erikmen

Dream big.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Always nostalgic


----------



## Erikmen

One year!!


----------



## sigmond

New President


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Want her


----------



## Erikmen

Everlasting perseverance


----------



## sigmond

eternal sedation


----------



## Erikmen

Vivid dreams.  

Better days. 

Meaningful life.


----------



## Papaverium

triple bonus


----------



## Erikmen

^  
One Year!
Happy day!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Sappy Day


----------



## Erikmen

Great day!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Three way


----------



## Erikmen

Imagine that..


----------



## sigmond

you were


----------



## JackiePeyton

Imaginary friend


----------



## Erikmen

The best!


----------



## Papaverium

My ego 8)


----------



## Erikmen

Alter ego


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Indecisive thoughts


----------



## sigmond

ambiguous delusions


----------



## Erikmen

Defining moments


----------



## sigmond

very sleepy


----------



## Erikmen

Amazingly difficult


----------



## JackiePeyton

amazingly easy


----------



## Papaverium

absolutely nothing


----------



## spacejunk

new beginnings


----------



## Papaverium

starting over


----------



## CosmicG

Time Selector


----------



## Papaverium

manipulation station


----------



## CosmicG

Dream Distributor


----------



## Erikmen

Night mares


----------



## sigmond

awakened downpour


----------



## CosmicG

Drowning Pool


----------



## Erikmen

Widely speculated


----------



## sigmond

surreal manifestation                                                                                                                                                                             
*NSFW*: 






*NSFW*: 



Amor fati



*NSFW*: 



​


​​


----------



## Erikmen

Love Fate


----------



## maggells

Serendipitous connection


----------



## Erikmen

Spontaneous meetings


----------



## CosmicG

Fateful Farewell


----------



## Erikmen

Unpredicted ending.


----------



## New

Drop Off


----------



## sigmond

rare sight


----------



## Erikmen

Sunshine days


----------



## sigmond

repeat post

apophenia patternicity  N-I-C-I-C-Y  (and I see I see why)


----------



## Erikmen

Why? 

Snowy day!!


----------



## sigmond

Erikmen said:


> Sunshine days





Erikmen said:


> Sunshine days



Good Memory


----------



## Erikmen

Lots of shine days!  

For real! 

Makes me
Happy always

I remember you quoting what you had a "Pizza followed by a " in that thread 'what you have eaten' same as me. But after..

Good memory!!


----------



## sigmond

yes indeed 

(I entered the thread to post about my last meal (pizza) but didn't have to because you must have just eaten pizza as well)


----------



## Erikmen

Right on!


----------



## sigmond

necessary protuberance


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Painful teeth


----------



## Erikmen

Total disaster


----------



## sigmond

unfortunate happenings


----------



## Erikmen

Dramatic irony


----------



## sigmond

Socratic dialogue


----------



## Erikmen

Intriguing perception


----------



## sigmond

Enlightening Albatross


----------



## Erikmen

Enlightening Themes


----------



## sigmond

meant earplugs


----------



## Erikmen

Terribly wrong


----------



## sigmond

unfamiliar entry


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult day


----------



## sigmond

Synaptic plasticity


----------



## Erikmen

Will do!

Try to..


----------



## sigmond

Brain Damage


----------



## Erikmen

Serious events


----------



## sigmond

final exam


----------



## Erikmen

Next Stage.
There or
nothing else.


----------



## sigmond

epic fail


----------



## Erikmen

Not yet. 
Strength grows!!


----------



## sigmond

Happy Easter!


----------



## Erikmen

Happy Easter!


----------



## Papaverium

Zombie Jesus


----------



## Erikmen

Christian Holiday

Meaningful moments


----------



## sigmond

enigmatic chiasm

perfervid indignation

ethereal satori 

avoidance miasma

assiduous anomia 

polygenetic palliations 

indelible provenance


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Clouded judgment


----------



## Erikmen

Bitter sweet


----------



## Erikmen

Be yourself.

Love hurts.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Lazy night


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling cosy


----------



## sigmond

runny nose


----------



## Erikmen

Never ending


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fairy tale


----------



## Erikmen

Slow connection
Only here (?)


----------



## Erikmen

exhausting workouts


----------



## JackiePeyton

psychedelic freakouts


----------



## woamotive

Trippy shit


----------



## JackiePeyton

dark crypt


----------



## CosmicG

snail trail


----------



## Erikmen

Lacking inspiration


----------



## sigmond

wasting time


----------



## Erikmen

Tough call


----------



## JackiePeyton

South Paw


----------



## CosmicG

Right Hook


----------



## JackiePeyton

Dirty Look


----------



## Erikmen

Not well


----------



## Erikmen

Much better! 
Being here
Feels good. 

Good night
To all!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Star Light


----------



## Erikmen

Good start


----------



## herbavore

trusting step


----------



## Erikmen

Important decision


----------



## JackiePeyton

major derision


----------



## herbavore

inevitable collision


----------



## sigmond

undesirable outcome


----------



## woamotive

Jail time


----------



## Papaverium

behind bars


----------



## CosmicG

Meditation Retreat


----------



## JackiePeyton

Isckon drumbeat


----------



## Erikmen

Toothache sucks :/


----------



## JackiePeyton

clove oil


----------



## Erikmen

Thank You!!


----------



## sigmond

Temporary Resolutions


----------



## herbavore

buying time


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, indeed!


----------



## JackiePeyton

fine steed


----------



## sigmond

pertinent confabulation


----------



## Erikmen

Game Over


----------



## JackiePeyton

Game on


----------



## Erikmen

Blue day


----------



## sigmond

aquatic manifestation


----------



## Erikmen

First aid


----------



## sigmond

Cardiac Arrest


----------



## Erikmen

Bad Suns


----------



## sigmond

radioactive decay


----------



## woamotive

Zombie attack


----------



## Erikmen

Killings


----------



## sigmond

wrong thread


----------



## Erikmen

Sorry!! 

My bad!


----------



## sigmond

good stuff


----------



## Erikmen

The best


----------



## herbavore

no jest


----------



## JackiePeyton

big conquest


----------



## Erikmen

Especial day


----------



## woamotive

Language spanglish


----------



## Erikmen

*E*special; *E*xceptional 

Especially: Exceptionally


----------



## JackiePeyton

Elementary parliamentary


----------



## Erikmen

National system
Perhaps better

Problematic WiFi 
Shit happens..!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Shit rolls


----------



## woamotive

Tootsie roll


----------



## Erikmen

Chocolate flavored


----------



## woamotive

Poop chute


----------



## Erikmen

Pulp fiction


----------



## sigmond

Royale cheese


----------



## Erikmen

Quarter pounder


----------



## sigmond

The Weight


----------



## Erikmen

Not metric


----------



## sigmond

The Band


----------



## JackiePeyton

Ayn Rand


----------



## Erikmen

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## JackiePeyton

Computer Bugged


----------



## Erikmen

Wifi connection


----------



## JackiePeyton

VPN correction


----------



## Erikmen

High Speed.
WiFi context,
of course!


----------



## sigmond

<-doubleplus fucked


----------



## Erikmen

Slow motion


----------



## sigmond

My Brain


----------



## Erikmen

^ It happens 

Lazy Day


----------



## herbavore

Daisy May


----------



## sigmond

Purple Haze


----------



## JackiePeyton

Corn Maze


----------



## Erikmen

Corn field


----------



## JackiePeyton

Teen fun


----------



## Erikmen

Best one


----------



## JackiePeyton

Good times


----------



## Erikmen

Energetic, idealistic.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Motown Philly


----------



## sigmond

Detroit hoagie


----------



## Erikmen

Far away


----------



## JackiePeyton

Come together


----------



## CosmicG

Stay away


----------



## Erikmen

Come closer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

commandeer closure


----------



## Erikmen

Blue Day.


----------



## Erikmen

Today;

Heart Broken


----------



## woamotive

Crushed forever


----------



## Erikmen

Long time..


----------



## sigmond

last episode


----------



## Erikmen

So tired..


----------



## Erikmen

Accomplishable task!


----------



## CosmicG

Relationship Ruiner


----------



## Erikmen

Guaranteed Suffering.


----------



## woamotive

Addictive personality


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Aching stomach.


----------



## sigmond

abnormal incident


----------



## woamotive

Curious dog


----------



## sigmond

Another lapse


----------



## Erikmen

Over again


----------



## sigmond

surreal encounter


----------



## Erikmen

For sure


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Battered body


----------



## Erikmen

Drug addiction


----------



## sigmond

four hours


----------



## Erikmen

Tough night


----------



## sigmond

most definitely


----------



## Erikmen

The worst


----------



## sigmond

today, today


----------



## Erikmen

Last time


----------



## sigmond

my luck,

is back,

to normal.

which is,

obscenely abnormal.


----------



## Erikmen

Insanely great.


----------



## sigmond

Toxic algae


----------



## Erikmen

Not inspired


----------



## Erikmen

Never again!


----------



## sigmond

So screwed


----------



## Erikmen

Depressed again?


----------



## sigmond

melancholic fluctuations


----------



## Erikmen

Busy day


----------



## Erikmen

Painful day.


----------



## PushingDaisies

One more


----------



## Erikmen

Rested, bored.


----------



## sigmond

Space Odyssey


----------



## Erikmen

Insanely great!


----------



## sigmond

trouble sleeping


----------



## Erikmen

Me too


----------



## sigmond

_Amor Fati 

_(always good to remember)


----------



## Shrooms00087

Death God


----------



## Erikmen

So sorry!


----------



## sigmond

Making Coffee


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling great!


----------



## woamotive

Losing fingertip/s (ahhh!)


----------



## Erikmen

So sorry!

My words, 
for today..

Sometimes, less 
is more.


----------



## sigmond

somber solemn


----------



## Erikmen

Hoping for 
quiet days..


----------



## woamotive

Self reflection


----------



## sigmond

4:44 AM

New Location


----------



## Erikmen

Ok, gotcha!!

Despite trying
I'm 
not
like you..


----------



## herbavore

celebrate diversity!


----------



## Erikmen

Share similarities, 
Celebrate differences.


----------



## sigmond

Afrocentric scalawag


----------



## Erikmen

Insanely great


----------



## sigmond

stomach pain


----------



## Jabberwocky

sticky fingers
hot coffee
smelly feet
white peaches
over done


----------



## Erikmen

Just once


----------



## sigmond

strange dream,

long night,

mutually exclusive


----------



## Jabberwocky

At last!
It begins!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Blatantly ignoring


----------



## Erikmen

Good work!

Shit happens..


----------



## sigmond

skunk intruder


----------



## Erikmen

So sorry..


----------



## Erikmen

Blissful day!


----------



## herbavore

clouds parting


----------



## Erikmen

So many 
different smiles..


----------



## sigmond

Low humidity,
Sleeping better ?


----------



## Erikmen

Lovely day! 
Blue, shiny..


----------



## sigmond

Mediocre Signature 

Mindfulness Malpractice

Mundane Sesquipedalian 

Spelling Mistakes

Moon River

Ocean Treatise


----------



## Erikmen

^ I like
Moon River..

 Best Ever.


----------



## Erikmen

Me and
you, just
us two..

For ever
or, until 
it lasts.


----------



## sigmond

^^^
*NSFW*: 



just the,

two of,

us, we

can make,

it if,

we try... 




coffee, laundry

work late(r)


----------



## Erikmen

Good summary  

Everlasting love


----------



## woamotive

Psychological pain


----------



## Erikmen

^ So sorry 
to hear.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erikmen said:


> ^ I like
> Moon River..
> 
> Best Ever.



ouch OUCH!
MY diCK!
kidney, stones.


----------



## Erikmen

Outch indeed..
Drink water! 
Get well


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cat piss
Not cool


----------



## herbavore

cat's minds
big mystery


----------



## Erikmen

'I am
a mystery
to myself'

'Mystery creates
wonder, and
wonder is
the basis
of men's
 desire to
understand ..'


----------



## sigmond

Erikmen said:


> Good summary
> 
> Everlasting love


Bill Withers
stressful week


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, quite
stressful one


----------



## woamotive

No electricity

Darkness ensues


----------



## Erikmen

No WiFi
Broke PC
Almost did


----------



## sigmond

alienation amiss 
loneliness persist 
plot twist
cease desist...


----------



## herbavore

that's something


----------



## sigmond

not much


----------



## Erikmen

So silent


----------



## woamotive

Bloodshot eyes


----------



## Erikmen

Sleepy eyes


----------



## Erikmen

Bad WiFi


----------



## New

Evil Cry


----------



## Erikmen

Not again


----------



## Erikmen

So tired..


----------



## herbavore

done in


----------



## sigmond

moving on..


----------



## woamotive

Bright sky


----------



## Erikmen

Great one!


----------



## acheter

Unfolding path.


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to
Bluelight acheter!


----------



## CosmicG

Give Up


----------



## sigmond

good idea!


----------



## Erikmen

Ever lasting.
Dreams, memories..


----------



## CosmicG

Spotless Mind


----------



## Erikmen

Never more.


----------



## New

back pain


----------



## herbavore

private suffering


----------



## sigmond

pleasant sighting


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Blunted affect


----------



## sigmond

accurate description


----------



## Erikmen

Strongly sedated
Seroquel sucks


----------



## CosmicG

Chemical Labotomy


----------



## Erikmen

So tired!


----------



## sigmond

sleep well!


----------



## New

I wish


----------



## Erikmen

Me too


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Me three


----------



## sigmond

Eid Mubarak!


----------



## Erikmen

South Asia


----------



## sigmond

Golden Triangle


----------



## New

bermuda triangle


----------



## CosmicG

twilight zone


----------



## sigmond

repetitive focus


----------



## Erikmen

Strategic thinking


----------



## sigmond

chess maestro


----------



## New

Bobby Fischer


----------



## sigmond

Nazi Weasel


----------



## thelung

Doom Mod


----------



## sigmond

Apocryphal Distortion


----------



## Erikmen

Back home!


----------



## sigmond

whereabouts unknown


----------



## Erikmen

Northen Europe


----------



## herbavore

Stay warm!


----------



## Bella Figura

Cosy comfort


----------



## herbavore

Tawny autumn


----------



## Waffle Sock

Tiny Thumb


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Routine Malaise.


----------



## sigmond

splendiferous amalgamation


----------



## Erikmen

Dental treatment


----------



## sigmond

options limited


----------



## Erikmen

Very expensive!


----------



## sigmond

ennui incarnate


----------



## Erikmen

New feelings


----------



## sigmond

Manufacturing Optimism


----------



## Erikmen

Constant movement


----------



## sigmond

eternal stagnation


----------



## Erikmen

Beautiful season


----------



## sigmond

economic prisoner


----------



## Erikmen

Failed system


----------



## Erikmen

Busy system!


----------



## sigmond

malodorous manifestations


----------



## Erikmen

"Try later"


----------



## sigmond

need sun


----------



## Erikmen

Me too! ^


----------



## New

me four


----------



## Erikmen

falling asleep


----------



## Erikmen

Today:

Rough night!


----------



## Erikmen

The End.


----------



## CosmicG

Beautiful Friend


----------



## Erikmen

So few..


----------



## sigmond

days left..


----------



## Erikmen

Right now.


----------



## CosmicG

Carpe diem


----------



## Erikmen

'Amem' CG
Will do!


----------



## sigmond

Have fun!


----------



## Erikmen

Live ' moments.
Everyday counts.


----------



## sigmond

still alive..


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, barely.


----------



## Erikmen

Burnt Wi-Fi
Bad weather


----------



## thelung

Wet socks


----------



## Erikmen

Frost bit


----------



## sigmond

good spirits!


----------



## Erikmen

Short happiness.


----------



## sigmond

manic phase


----------



## Erikmen

Hectic days.


----------



## sigmond

frito lays..


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Demon Days.


----------



## Erikmen

Too busy


----------



## sigmond

Thin Lizzy..


----------



## Erikmen

^ Dublin right?

Bad connection


----------



## Erikmen

Great day! 
Excellent sellections.
Bright future.


----------



## sigmond

difficulty breathing


----------



## Erikmen

How so?
Get better!

Getting old,
Feeling good.


----------



## Erikmen

Bad connection


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Morning coffee.


----------



## CFC

Tea Cup


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling good! 

Bad connection
With Bluelight?


----------



## CFC

Photodynamic therapy


----------



## Erikmen

I wish


----------



## CFC

I Dream


----------



## Erikmen

Yes indeed 
always colorful
never remember


----------



## CFC

Lost cause


----------



## Erikmen

Post Traumatic


----------



## CFC

Stress Disorder!


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling great!


----------



## CFC

Looking good!


----------



## Erikmen

Right on


----------



## CFC

Hot chocolate


----------



## Erikmen

Sounds good


----------



## CFC

Heat wave


----------



## Erikmen

Colorful days.


----------



## cduggles

Sleepless nights


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Broken sleep

Day off


----------



## Erikmen

I wish


----------



## Erikmen

Very hopeful
Quite optimistic.


----------



## cduggles

^^That's great! 
Impatience grows 
End approaches


----------



## Erikmen

Still happy!


----------



## CFC

Blooming Nora!


----------



## Erikmen

Bloody Mary


----------



## cduggles

Somewhat spicy


----------



## Erikmen

Thousand words!


----------



## CFC

Lemon curd


----------



## Erikmen

What is?

Enhancing Drugs 
Sounds interesting.

Feeling good.


----------



## CFC

Hot chocolate


----------



## Erikmen

Apple pie 
+
Ice cream
Vanilla / waffles


----------



## cduggles

Long missive
Mac n'Cheese
One day 
Cholesterol problem? 
Not today!!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Hehe  

No, not today!


----------



## CFC

Heart attack! 

Health food


----------



## Erikmen

Whole grains


----------



## Erikmen

Weapons systems


----------



## CFC

Ingrown hair!


----------



## Erikmen

Bad connection.
4G always...


----------



## CFC

Fat face


----------



## Erikmen

Super cuts


----------



## cduggles

Bowl haircut


----------



## Erikmen

Interesting hairstyle


----------



## cduggles

^^Simply mean


----------



## CFC

Ben Jerry's


----------



## Erikmen

Waffles + Vanilla


----------



## cduggles

Vanilla syrup?


----------



## Erikmen

Maple leaf


----------



## cduggles

Vanilla gelato?


----------



## Erikmen

Vanilla Ice


----------



## cduggles

My town
That created 
All the 
Bass Sound 
Enough to 
Shake big
Holes in
the ground.

Rollin' in
My 5.0
With my
Rag top
down so
my hair  
can blow 
Girlies on
Standby waiting
just to
Say hi.
Did you 
stop? No 
I just 
Drove by.

If there 
Was a
Problem yo
I'll solve 
It. Check 
out my
hook while 
my DJ
Revolves it.


----------



## Erikmen

Ice Ice
 baby Vanilla


----------



## cduggles

Waffle music!
Word to 
Your mother.


----------



## Erikmen

Not sure 
I understood
the connection


----------



## cduggles

You eat
Waffles while 
Listening to 
Vanilla Ice. 
"Word to 
Your mother"
Are the 
Last four
Words on
The video 
Spoken by
Vanilla Ice 
For Ice
Ice Baby


----------



## Erikmen

Of course.
Figured out.

Thank you!
Really enjoy 
Vanilla itself.


----------



## cduggles

Vanilla extract?
Vanilla pudding?
Vanilla beans? 
I'm confused


----------



## Erikmen

Tried vanilla
extract once
while trying 
to make
ice cream
'creative restaurants'

It was 
pretty good. 
Ice cream
pudding - not 
beans though


----------



## cduggles

So vanilla 
Ice cream 
With waffles?
Help me 
To understand


----------



## Erikmen

Loose ends


----------



## cduggles

Head exploded


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling better


----------



## cduggles

That's great 
Hope you 
Like the 
Song I 
Posted by
The Roots 
Very funky


----------



## Erikmen

I did.
Looking for 
other songs
from them.


----------



## Erikmen

Usual insomnia..


----------



## cduggles

Ditto that


----------



## Erikmen

Day in
slow motion..


----------



## Erikmen

Bad Choice


----------



## cduggles

What is?


----------



## Erikmen

Life, complicated


----------



## cduggles

Yes indeed


----------



## Erikmen

Life, moments 
Living the
Present day
It matters.


----------



## Speedballer916

Have faith


----------



## Speedballer916

Love Wins


----------



## Erikmen

It survives


----------



## cduggles

I just 
Don't understand


----------



## Erikmen

What is?


----------



## cduggles

I now 
Understood Less


----------



## Erikmen

Me too.


----------



## cduggles

Who is 
Being asked?
Someone anyone
No one 
Who matters


----------



## Erikmen

Asked you.
 I did.


----------



## sigmond

absurdist meander


----------



## Erikmen

Hot, sticky.


----------



## sigmond

rare form


----------



## Erikmen

Too hot.


----------



## Erikmen

Too late!
Forgot time.


----------



## sigmond

miss simplicity


----------



## Erikmen

Me too!
Big time.


----------



## Erikmen

Not today!


----------



## Erikmen

See you
all later!


----------



## sigmond

moist loincloth


----------



## Erikmen

Little Surprised
Or lost.


----------



## Erikmen

I miss 
you terribly.


----------



## sigmond

Dry Mouth


----------



## herbavore

Cold sweat


----------



## Tubbs

Miss Erik


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Me too


----------



## Erikmen

Much better!


----------

